# old  smoker



## chef skip steele (Dec 7, 2007)

old smoker just found this site tstill tryin to find all the cool stuff


----------



## gypsyseagod (Dec 7, 2007)

welcome chef skip. this is the place & it'll take ya forever to find everything but no worries, just ask & we'll point ya right to what yer looking for if ya can't find it.


----------



## chef skip steele (Dec 7, 2007)

thanks it will take me a little while be kind


----------



## cman95 (Dec 7, 2007)

Welcome.....this is THE place.


----------



## starsfaninco (Dec 7, 2007)

Welcome Skip.  Wonderful group of folks here, and all the info you could ever want is yours for either the asking or the looking.  

KE


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Dec 7, 2007)

Welcome to SMF! This is a great place for learning and sharing about smoking. Make yourself at home and browse around. You'll find all kinds of stuff.


----------



## pescadero (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice to have you on board. Roll Call is to introduce yourself and let us welcome you. So take a minute and tell us a little more about yourself, where you live the kind of smoker you have and that type of thing. There are forums for just about every subject. So when you have questions, use one of those and ask away.

Also, you might want to sign up for the Free 5-Day eCourse. It is full of great information to get you started off right.

Once again, welcome, from one Skip. . . to another!!

Skip


----------



## richtee (Dec 7, 2007)

Hia CSS...welcome to SMF! Hmm, posted almost 6 hours ago. Bet yer still reading   ;{)  Enjoy the site!


----------



## gramason (Dec 7, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF.


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 7, 2007)

Welcome aboard Skip, glad you joined us!


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I just felt the level of expertise around here go up.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 7, 2007)

Welcome Skip to the best Smokin forum out there.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## triple b (Dec 7, 2007)

Welcome to SMF from a Canadian Chef in the "Great White North"!!
Great folks around here,eh!


----------



## rip (Dec 7, 2007)

Welcome to the site, lots of good friendly people here that are willing to share what they know. Sit back and enjoy.


----------



## deejaydebi (Dec 7, 2007)

Welcome Skip -

What kind of lewl stuff you looking for? Now when you say old smoker are you refering to experiance in smoking or your age? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sorry couldn't resist ...


----------



## chef skip steele (Dec 8, 2007)

wow and thanks, I cook in vegas for a buck , got a few big green throphies from memphis, I have an Ole hickory SSE pit in the back yard,
love to smell than smoke. about 50 with a million miles on my motor, pulling a pit the whole time


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 8, 2007)

Some of us know who you are and what you've done.  LOL

Hope to see you around here.


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 8, 2007)

Welcome brother!


----------



## tonto1117 (Dec 8, 2007)

Welcome aboard!!!  

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## papadave (Dec 8, 2007)

Welcome, Anything you want to know about smoking you can find here. The members are always glad to help you out. I have relied on this forum for my smoking training.


----------



## dingle (Dec 8, 2007)

Welcome to the site Chef! A little of this and a lot of that mixed with fun and laughs and you got us...the SMF!


----------



## chef skip steele (Dec 15, 2007)

thanks for all the warm welcomes , I have been putting the site to good use for an upcoming bacon project thanks 2 everyone 
come see me in vegas


----------



## richtee (Dec 15, 2007)

Methinks perhaps we or someone or two may have run across this hombre   ;{)


----------

